# Cyclist down Tooley St this morning



## coshgirl (29 Oct 2007)

Police have cordoned off the whole area, white racing bike in the road looks like it was fatal


----------



## HLaB (29 Oct 2007)

coshgirl said:


> Police have cordoned off the whole area, white racing bike in the road looks like it was fatal



Hope not


----------



## coshgirl (29 Oct 2007)

*Just heard from a workmate...*

Who saw the other vehicle involved. A lorry, a rather big lorry is what he said... Really don't hold out much hope for the cyclist now


----------



## ChrisW (29 Oct 2007)

Awful....


----------



## Molecule Man (29 Oct 2007)

That's horrible. I assume this is in London? I frequently commute along Tooley Street. There seem to be rather a lot of serious incidents there. 
What time did it happen? Everything was back to normal when I came that way about 11.


----------



## CotterPin (29 Oct 2007)

This is terrible news. I actually work on Tooley Street (at the More London complex). This morning I took the bus in so was later than usual. I saw a police van across the road by the Staner Street junction but didn't see anything of the cyclist by then.


----------



## coshgirl (29 Oct 2007)

Well I came past about 9.45am this morning, and the bicycle was lying on it side across the junction where you turn right onto Tooley Street... The whole area was cordoned off


----------



## Elmer Fudd (29 Oct 2007)

I must say welcome to the forum coshgirl.
Not the best of 1st posts to be dealing with.
But a sad event. I always seem to imagine the 5yr old kid waiting for Mommy / Daddy to come home in these sort of situations.


----------



## coshgirl (29 Oct 2007)

Thanks Elmer. Indeed not a great way to start on the forum. It's things like these that make you aware of your own vulnerability, especially when it happens on a route you ride everyday...


----------



## Terminator (29 Oct 2007)

Welcome coshgirl I saw you on the "other" forum.


----------



## coshgirl (29 Oct 2007)

Yes, that was me


----------



## Tynan (29 Oct 2007)

never liked driving down that road, let alone cycle

why does it look like a fatality?


----------



## cupoftea (31 Oct 2007)

Unfortunately I saw two people down yesterday, 1 in low Thames Street yesterday morning, and another one opposite the Tower on the way home, I’m no sure if the second one was a cyclist but the first was a young women, and her bike was to one side.


----------



## coshgirl (2 Nov 2007)

*Posted on another forum...*

From 'On One' 
I saw that. It was pretty nasty, I was heading West from Tooley St to Southwark St. 

We pulled away from the lights together (big 6-wheeler lorry and a few cyclists, all turning left) and when I got under the railway bridge I heard a horrible crunching of metal and looked around to see this guy, well basically on the ground and his legs being ran over by a massive lorry. 

The lorry driver jumped out, the cyclist was screaming and flailing and people ran over. Somebody picked up his bike in pieces and I carried on to work. 

The cyclist was on the right of the lorry, and the driver didn't see him. It wasn't articulated but it must've clipped him as it was turning.


----------



## gazzaputt (2 Nov 2007)

Hmm up the inside of a turning lorry. Wise decision? 

Also 'Somebody picked up his bike in pieces and I carried on to work.' Didn't hang around to give a statement or see if he could help in anyway?


----------



## BentMikey (2 Nov 2007)

From the above description, the lorry was turning left, and the cyclist was on the right side of the lorry.


----------



## Arch (2 Nov 2007)

BentMikey said:


> From the above description, the lorry was turning left, and the cyclist was on the right side of the lorry.



So, presumably it was due to the lorry moving out to the right in order to make the left turn? (or in fact just the end of the lorry swinging out on the corner) Nasty.

I think the only safe place to be around a large vehicle turning is about three cars back.


----------



## Tynan (2 Nov 2007)

no articulated

sounds like poor awareness from the cyclist but who knows


----------



## Arch (5 Nov 2007)

Tynan said:


> no articulated



No, but a lorry doesn't have to be an artic for the back to swing out on a corner - some of them have quite a lot of overhang behind the rear wheels...

Stay well clear of anything big seems to be the best bet.


----------



## domtyler (5 Nov 2007)

Arch said:


> Stay well clear of anything big seems to be the best bet.



Does this extend to all areas of your life Arch?


----------



## frog (5 Nov 2007)

> quite a lot of overhang behind the rear wheels...



Dustbin lorries are classic at this. Low speed and tight turning circle mean the back end can suddenly swing out three or four feet.


----------



## Arch (5 Nov 2007)

domtyler said:


> Does this extend to all areas of your life Arch?



<sticks tongue out at dom>


----------

